# Substrate for a 110g



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

has anyone use the Aquariumplants.com own substrate , its cheaper then ECO Complete , looks the same, I'm planning to change my Substrate on my 110g an i'm leanning on ECO but, i have read on the SoilMaster beside it being cheaper then ECO is it any better, has anyone got this around here in Boston MA ,


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

I put the soilmaster select charcol in my 180, I had florite red in my 75 I like the sms a lot better. I ordered it online and had it delivered to the nearest lesco..The sms is light so it goes along ways..


----------

